# differences between x64 & x86



## rose mitchelle (Apr 26, 2016)

Hey,guys


This is nina. I have some problems to ask you.What does the x64 and x86 part mean with operating systems?I thought it was for how many bit the OS is so Vista would be x64 for example but I have a folder for x86 programs but what is that?


----------



## Licensecart (Apr 26, 2016)

x64 is 64 bit x86  is 32 bit. The best and modern computers support 64 bits.


On computers that folder is used for apps wasn't built in 64bit I believe, since 64 bit computers support both 32 bit and 64 bit software but 32 bit computers can only run 32 bit software.


----------



## cristipuc (Apr 26, 2016)

You can find this answer very easy on google :


The terms 32-bit and 64-bit refer to the way a computer's processor (also called a CPU), handles information. The 64-bit version of Windows handles large amounts of random access memory (RAM) more effectively than a 32-bit system.


----------



## HostMayo-WK (Jul 1, 2016)

I would just like to clarify further 32 bit and 64 bit are processor's technology. The later one is latest and supports ram more than 4 GB. Likewise for 64 Bit processor you can have 64 Bit based operating system (Like Vista you mentioned) and applications. As 64 Bit is backward compatible so you can install 32 bit applications on your 64 bit os and that's why you have two program files folder under you OS.


----------



## Hostfinch (Aug 3, 2018)

It is actually processor architecture or design type 32 bit or 64 bit and it is actually performance speed.
64 bit is faster than 32 bit.
Based on this hardware 64 bit or 32 bit type OS and software will be installed as per requirement.


----------



## Wiredphase (Sep 10, 2018)

It usually refers to x86 for 32 bit OS and x64 for system with 64 bit.
The 64 bit computers can run both 32bit programs and 64 bit programs. 32 bit computers cannot run 64 bit programs, because the bit sizes are fundamentally different.


----------



## ServersBase (Apr 12, 2019)

The 86x and 64x are OS bit technologies. 64 bit computers support both 32 bit and 64 bit software but 32 bit computers can only run 32 bit software.


----------



## JessicaAcehHost (Nov 19, 2020)

X64 and X86 it's architecture "sign". As mentioned earlier X86 states for 32bit when X64 stands for 64bit. The major difference is the ability to handle much more resources(Like RAM) with X64. So in fact, almost all providers utilize X64 CPU architecture with X64 OS. However, there are some example of applications that can work only in 32bit mode, so X64 systems can also run those is 32bit compatibility modes. 32bit systems can't do that with 64bit.


----------

